# Sad news & flystrike warning



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I check my rabbits everyday for fly eggs/maggots and today my worst fears were realised. Lottie looked clean but had some matted fur, as I started cutting the matt out I saw maggots.

We ran her straight to the vet who shaved the immediate area and cleaned her up a bit. The vet said there were a lot of them but they would only have been laid this afternoon, they were very new apparently.

She is being kept in overnight, they are shaving and bathing her, giving her meds and then will check her again in the morning. Because of her age the stress on its own could kill her so we're really praying that she can stay strong.

We are keeping everything crossed that the maggots are just external, I can't bear thinking about the alternative.

She wasn't in any pain and seemed totally normal so we have a bit of hope, I just hope she has enough strength in her to fight it. We are also very lucky to have a 24hr vet (although they don't come cheap  )

I know most of you know about flystrike already and check your rabbits but for anyone who doesn't please please do check them.

The vet also said you can now get some spot on treatment to help prevent flystrike, we have ordered some for Alan


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no  fingers crossed she will be fine. At least you spotted it early . What was the spot on treatment you ordered called, if you don't mind? My mum's lionhead is high maintenance and is at risk, I fear, and I'd like to order some for her. How is Lottie now?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg sorry to hear that!
Keep us updated-I keep my fingers crossed for your girl-hope she gets speedy recovery!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Nat88 said:


> Oh no  fingers crossed she will be fine. At least you spotted it early . What was the spot on treatment you ordered called, if you don't mind? My mum's lionhead is high maintenance and is at risk, I fear, and I'd like to order some for her. How is Lottie now?


Can I ask you how you have matted fur?one of our boys has it and we not sure how to shave him it is near his tale!di you have shaving machine or how do you cut it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

one of my sisters rabbits used to get a terriably matted bum i used to shave him for her with a cheep electric lady shaver

hope poor lottie is ok


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Welldone for spotting it early- flystrike is deadly and cruel - and all our bunnies are at risk, so all we can do is be vigilant.

Let's hope she bounces back quickly from her ordeal.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Welldone for spotting it early- flystrike is deadly and cruel - and all our bunnies are at risk, so all we can do is be vigilant.
> 
> Let's hope she bounces back quickly from her ordeal.


I was talking last night about doing rearguard on Funky and Stuart again as we have done it about 2.5 months ago and today after this post -I told him to get extra bottle (we have 1.5 at home) ad we will do all my buns !
Did Lottie have mucky bum?my boys have that why I clean them and do rearguard! Maybe good idea to get cheaper fly strike spray from pets at home and spray hutches etc. I may get it and spray it in the garge on walls or something (while I put them in utility).


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> one of my sisters rabbits used to get a terriably matted bum i used to shave him for her with a cheep electric lady shaver
> 
> hope poor lottie is ok


Would something like that be ok or does it have to be more sophisticated
Buy Argos Value Range CLS198 Battery Operated Ladyshave at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Lady shavers.

How to shave it so he won't get hurt?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep something like that should work fine, you need to hold the bun in a posistion he is comfortable in, and doesnt fidget, it can be easier if theres 2 people, one to hold one to shave. i used to hold charm so his bum was on my lap and his back was against my chest to shave his bum.

it is a good idea to look at your diets though and see if theres any reason the bum is getting mucky, charm used to be on a poor diet (she used to let him eat chicken soup!) and had no front teeth to clean himself, so used to get in a right old mess, as he was a house bun it was easier all round if his bum was kept shaved.
after he came into my care (when my sister moved and couldnt take her rabbits and guinea pigs with her) and his diet was sorted, he never needed another bum shave again


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> yep something like that should work fine, you need to hold the bun in a posistion he is comfortable in, and doesnt fidget, it can be easier if theres 2 people, one to hold one to shave. i used to hold charm so his bum was on my lap and his back was against my chest to shave his bum.
> 
> it is a good idea to look at your diets though and see if theres any reason the bum is getting mucky, charm used to be on a poor diet (she used to let him eat chicken soup!) and had no front teeth to clean himself, so used to get in a right old mess, as he was a house bun it was easier all round if his bum was kept shaved.
> after he came into my care (when my sister moved and couldnt take her rabbits and guinea pigs with her) and his diet was sorted, he never needed another bum shave again


Since we moved to science selective Stuart bum is fine but Funky still can have of occasions-not as much as before-I think he is eating his and Most o Stuart pellets-he does have those probiotic pellets as well as while ago he really had runny poops-really really bad and since than his fur is matted -he has been shaved once but still we clean his bum and fur gets matted!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Funky said:


> Can I ask you how you have matted fur?one of our boys has it and we not sure how to shave him it is near his tale!di you have shaving machine or how do you cut it?


I cut the fur with nail scissors that I have, I have to be careful as they are pointy but Lottie is very good and sits still for me, I can get close the skin with them so this is all I have needed


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The update so far is that Lottie survived the sedation, shaving and bathing and through the night. Since then they have not seen any maggots so we're hoping they were just external.

We went to visit her at lunch and she was very relaxed and ate the treats we brought in, she'd done a few poos but no wees so they want to keep her in again tonight to make sure she is definitely ok and to be 100% that all the maggots are gone. 

I am expecting a call from them soon for a further update, I'm keeping everything crossed for her.

I can't remember the name of the spot on treatment, it began with a Z. I'll be picking some up tomorrow so will let you know, I've bought some spray from the pet shop in the meantime to spray Alan with tonight.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

The best one for fly strike is rearguard -it is expensive 25ml cost £33 but bottle is enough for 2 bunnies-it is less expensive that vet bill and definitely less stress!
I am glad she is doing well-I have my all fingers crossed or her and for you!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you, yes rear guard is definitely a lot less than a vet bill, we're looking at upwards of £350  but she is worth every penny to us. I looked at other treatments online and didn't find anything beginning with Z so maybe this stuff is only available from the vet. I'll let you know what its called when I pick it up tomorrow.

The vets just called with an update and there's no change really. She is eating well & pooing, no wees yet but most importantly also no sign of any more maggots.

They are hopeful that we can have her back tomorrow.... I'm keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

AmyCruick said:


> Thank you, yes rear guard is definitely a lot less than a vet bill, we're looking at upwards of £350  but she is worth every penny to us. I looked at other treatments online and didn't find anything beginning with Z so maybe this stuff is only available from the vet. I'll let you know what its called when I pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> The vets just called with an update and there's no change really. She is eating well & pooing, no wees yet but most importantly also no sign of any more maggots.
> 
> They are hopeful that we can have her back tomorrow.... I'm keeping everything crossed!


I understand as we are always fighting for our pets no matter what!
Fingers crossed again-I will be thinking of you!take care


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

AmyCruick said:


> Thank you, yes rear guard is definitely a lot less than a vet bill, we're looking at upwards of £350  but she is worth every penny to us. I looked at other treatments online and didn't find anything beginning with Z so maybe this stuff is only available from the vet. I'll let you know what its called when I pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> The vets just called with an update and there's no change really. She is eating well & pooing, no wees yet but most importantly also no sign of any more maggots.
> 
> They are hopeful that we can have her back tomorrow.... I'm keeping everything crossed!


I am guessing that you are thinking of either Xenex or Xeno "spot on"?

Several years ago, one of our rabbits had a fatal reaction to Xenex. It was horrific.

We have however since used Xeno (ivermectin) on several rabbits with no reaction. It is used as a treatment for mites.

Do read up about both on internet before using.

I would use rearguard as a preventative.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor Lottie - hoping she makes it through this x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I am guessing that you are thinking of either Xenex or Xeno "spot on"?
> 
> Several years ago, one of our rabbits had a fatal reaction to Xenex. It was horrific.
> 
> ...


What kind of reaction? We used xenes on our 4 bunnies-but when you said now about reaction I am worry to use it on another 6-we can use them on my 3 bunnies which had that before! Would you say xeno is better?
I have heard story when vet in Poland have girl fleas stuff for dogs and said is safe to use on bunny-bunny died!!!
We just rear guarded ours (Funky only back as we had to clean him to need to do his tail and back leg tomorrow)-I am scratched everywhere-they hate that!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

First she was really irritated, scratching and alll.

The following day, she had a massive seizure, and died. Horrible.

Look it up on the internet - ours wasn't the only bunny affected like that, but this was several years ago, and they may have have improved it. I don't know.

If you've used it for your bunnies the it is fine for them. I think that it was found that soem bunnies had a genetic predisposition to a reaction.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> First she was really irritated, scratching and alll.
> 
> The following day, she had a massive seizure, and died. Horrible.
> 
> ...


Oh no so sorry to hear that:-( it is awful to losing bunny and something like that it is just awful.
Is there anything else you can recommend or only xeno?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

For mites, you can get ivermectin in a more cost effective form, by the bottle - ask heidi, she may buy it that way.

But it doesn't keep flies away.

Keep to your rearguard.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

I know a lot of people say rearguard is the best but i only have the Beaphar 'Fly-Free'

Will that do for prevention?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Lottie is now back home  the vets are really pleased with how she's been & how her wound is healing, she's got lots of meds to take but should make a full recovery - yippee!

It is xenex they have given me but said to only use it on lottie, they advised using rear guard on Alan. As lottie is older & doesn't move about as much as Alan they said she needs something stronger. Fingers crossed she won't react to it!

We are incredibly lucky to have a happy ending, please check your rabbits everyday as time really is key. Thanks for all your support & well wishes 

-xx-


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am glad to read that!
I didnt know xenes and rearguard are for the same thing and xenes is stronger!
Good that everything ended well!!! I like happy endings


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

How easily noticeable maggots are?we are checking all of them -and 9 are very clean, Funky has mucky bum so we have cleaned him again-and were checking throughout-but I wonder how easy you can notice maggots if they are?
He is very upset at that moment as he had rearguard last night and he feel humiliated:-(


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Apparently their eggs look like grains of rice. I didn't spot them on lottie until I cut a clump of fur away next to her tail so check right to their skin. If u rummage through you would see them though or if you ran a comb through you would also see them. When I did find them though I couldn't miss them! That image will haunt me for a long time.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have checked him again-xenes does work as repellant for flies so we have put 7 drops on funky (should be 12 but we didnt want to go down on his back as there is rear guard and we worried to mix it) and 8 drops on Stuart!
For others I am going get that xeno as I am not taking any chances!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Rear guard should be fine on its own, as long as they have something on them. Younger rabbits also move about more so are less prone. Lottie lays around a lot & doesn't always keep herself totally clean as she struggles to reach round sometimes, the vet said this will be why she was targeted over Alan.

It sounds like you are doing everything you need to so I'm sure your buns will be fine, it sounds like they are looked after very well  I worry for the buns in hutches at the bottom of gardens who don't get checked each day :-( I'm spreading the word at work etc now... I'm a woman on a mission! He he


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky has mucky bum -Stuart used to have but he is fine since we changed diet but I have always used rear guard on them!
After your thread we have treate all of them even if their bums are nice and clean and they keep it that way!
My husband went yesterday and got a trimmer which have been sold with razor blade-so it is quite good and is not wide so it will be easy to shave little Funky! He thinks we take his dignity if we clen him or putting rear guard or anything really-little lord doesn't like it!
I am trying to do the best for them
Good that you are on mission! I am worry about lots of bunnies as there is not a lot of people out there who area-they shut them in hutch feed them rubbish -hardly change they bedding!i don't even want to think that as this really upsets me!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So glad she's ok!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Gave my 2 a really good check over today, combed the last of the winter coat out around their tails something's there not so keen on! and gave their scent glands a wipe with wet cotton wool - now my 2 are getting older their glands seem to back up with oil occasionally. 

Move some lavander plants by their wendyhouse which should help keep the flies away. 

Considered puting some netting on the windows but didn't see the point unless I wa going to cover the whole run too


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Do flies not like lavender? I've got loads in my garden which I could cut to put in the conservatory. We gave Alan a thorough check again yesterday, he absolutely hates it but has to be done!

We've got window stickers up to catch flies & I'm going to buy some fly paper. 

Lotties back to running around & her wound is healing really quickly so we're really pleased, she had a lucky escape bless her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Flies are meant to hate the smell of lavender worth a try! 

Glad she's healing well

Mine have all got usd to their daily routine of being picked up for a brush it really helps with bonding I'm sure Alan will get used to it


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad she's on the road to recovery. 

I read that flies also don't like citrus.

I clean my three out with the lemon or lavender:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Glad she's on the road to recovery.
> 
> I read that flies also don't like citrus.
> 
> I clean my three out with the lemon or lavender:


Where could I get this from please?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Funky said:


> Where could I get this from please?


I get it from my local Charlies store but you can get it online...

Supreme Keep It Clean Cleaner Deodorant Disinfectant 500ml


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Their room is now dotted with bunches of lavender and I will definitely be buying some of that cleaner, thanks for sharing 

Lottie has just had a check up at the vet & is healing well, the vet peeled off the top layer of skin which was dead so its looking red & sore again but new flesh is growing through & its not infected. Just got to keep it clean & she's got a (hopefully) final check up next week.


----------

